# Business Developer Needed in Northern New Jersey



## XtremeSnowPros (Aug 26, 2009)

Xtreme Snow Pros is presently recruiting for a business development position we have open in the Northern New Jersey area.

Please go to our website to find out more details and or fill out our online application.

http://xtremesnowpros.com/business-developer


----------

